# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey SmartZ PRO 1.1.3 CID Repair/ONLY USB CABLE/NO S-OFF REQUIRED

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ PRO v1.1.3 CID Repair/ONLY USB CABLE/NO S-OFF REQUIRED*     Hello everyone, We are proud to present our fourth update for our cutting-edge SMARTZ PRO module. In this update, you can _enjoy for free_ without S-OFF or void warranty of your devices the next features: · CID Change/Repair. 
What is this? This is so far the only way in which you can debrand your  HTC phone without voiding your warranty. Now you change your CID and  flash any official RUU in your phone according to the CID you want.  What's more. It doesnt required a S-OFF phone and it only uses USB cable   Just one magic click operation,_ no pains, no headache_.    _New  zZKey dongles will come pre-activated with “SmartZ Pro”, you do not  need to pay any extra money at all. Already registered ones require  activation in order to use SmartZ Pro._   *ONLY USB CABLE REQUIRED*   *What’s new in this update?* ------------------------------------------ *HTC 0P3P500 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P3P600 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P4E200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P4E220 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P6B100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P6B200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P6B620 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P6B700 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P6B800 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P8B100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P8B210 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9C100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9C300 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9O110 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9O200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9O221 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9O300 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0P9O500 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0PCV100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0PCV200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0PCV220 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0PFH100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 0PFH200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC 813C {CID Change/Repair} HTC 9060 {CID Change/Repair} HTC A11_CHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A11_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A11A_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A3_TL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A3_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A3QHD_CL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A3QHD_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A5_CHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC A5_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC Butterfly S {CID Change/Repair} HTC D610t {CID Change/Repair} HTC D816n {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 510 {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 512 Cricket {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 601 LTE {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 610 {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 610 Verizon {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire 816 {CID Change/Repair} HTC Desire EYE {CID Change/Repair} HTC DLXPLUS_U {CID Change/Repair} HTC DLXPLUS_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC EYE {CID Change/Repair} HTC EYE 4G LTE {CID Change/Repair} HTC EYE_TUHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC EYE_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M4_U {CID Change/Repair} HTC M4_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M7_U {CID Change/Repair} HTC M7_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8 Harman Kardon Sprint {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_EYE_TUHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_EYE_UHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_MINI_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_MINI_WL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_WHL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8_WL {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8Et {CID Change/Repair} HTC M8MINn {CID Change/Repair} HTC One {CID Change/Repair} HTC One 2 {CID Change/Repair} HTC One 2 Verizon {CID Change/Repair} HTC One Max {CID Change/Repair} HTC One Mini {CID Change/Repair} HTC One Mini 2 {CID Change/Repair} HTC One Remix {CID Change/Repair} HTC PH85100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PJ03100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PJ40210* *{CID Change/Repair} HTC PJ40220 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PJ40230 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PL01110 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PL01130 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PN07100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PN07110 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PN07120 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PN07140 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO58100 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO58200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO58210 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO58220 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO68200 {CID Change/Repair} HTC PO68220 {CID Change/Repair} HTC T6_U {CID Change/Repair} HTC T6_UL {CID Change/Repair} HTC ZARA_UL {CID Change/Repair}* ----------------------------------   *HTC CID list:*
SuperCID 11111111
Asia-HK-CHT HTC__622
ATT CWS__001
BM BM___001
Bouygues-Telecom BOUYG201
Brightstar-PTB BSTAR502
Brightstar-SPA BSTAR301
Chunghwa-Taiwan CHT__601
CA_Dave DAVE_001
CA_Videotron VIDEO001
CT HTCCN702
CU HTCCN703
Developer Edition BS_US002
DCM DOCOM801
DOPOD DOPOD701
Era T-MOB009
Entel BSTAR306
Tigo BSTAR307
Movistar BSTAR308
Fastweb-IT FASTW401
GOOGLE GOOGL001
H3G-AT H3G__106
H3G-DAN H3G__F05
H3G-Italy H3G__402
H3G-ROI H3G__003
H3G-SWE H3G__G04
H3G-UK H3G__001
HTC-Asia-SEA HTC__037
HTC-Asia-SEA-WWE HTC__044
HTC-Australia HTC__023
HTC-BE HTC__E41
HTC-Czech HTC__C24
HTC-Denmark HTC__F08
HTC-Dutch HTC__E11
HTC-EastEurope HTC__032
HTC-ELL HTC__N34
HTC-FRA HTC__203
HTC-FRA-Bouygues HTC__247
HTC-FRA-NRJ HTC__249
HTC-GCC HTC__J15
HTC-GER    HTC__102
HTC-India HTC__038
HTC Israel HTC__K18
HTC-ITA HTC__405
HTC-Nor HTC__Y13
HTC-Norway HTC__H10
HTC-Poland HTC__B25
HTC-PTG HTC__506
HTC-Russia HTC__A07
HTC-SPA HTC__304
HTC-Sweden HTC__G09
HTC-Tesco HTC__052
HTC-Turkey HTC__M27
HTC-WWE HTC__001
Hutch-Australia HUTCH001
O2-DE O2___102
O2-UK O2___001
Open-Channel HTCCN701
Optus-Australia OPTUS001
ORANGE-AT ORANG113
ORANGE-BE ORANG012
ORANGE-CH-FRA ORANG203
ORANGE-CH-GER ORANG104
ORANGE-ES ORANG309
ORANGE-French ORANG202
ORANGE-PL ORANGB10
ORANGE-PO ORANG008
ORANGE-SK ORANG006
ORANGE-UK ORANG001
Rogers ROGER001
SKT_KR SKT__901
SMC-Voda-HK SMCVD001
SPRINT SPCS_001
TELEF-Spain TELEF301
Telstra TELST001
TELUS TELUS001
TIM-Italy TIM__401
TMA T-MOB102
TMCZ T-MOB004
TMD T-MOB101
TMH T-MOB007
TMHR T-MOB006
TMMK T-MOBL11
TMNL T-MOB003
TMSK T-MOB008
TMUK T-MOB005
TMUS T-MOB010
TWM-TW HTC__621
UNLOCKED BS_US001
VERIZON VZW__001
VIRGIN-UK VIRGI001
VODA-Africa-South HTC__016
VODA-Australia VODAP021
VODA-Germany VODAP102
VODA-Greece VODAP006
VODA-Ireland VODAP019
VODA-Italy VODAP405
VODA-Mobilkom VODAP120
VODA-Netherland VODAPE17
VODA-New-Zealand VODAP022
VODA-Portugal VODAPD18
VODA-Proximus VODAP024
VODA-SA VODAP026
VODA-SFR VODAP203
VODA-Spain VODAP304
VODA-Swisscom-DE VODAP110
VODA-Swisscom-FR VODAP212
VODA-Swisscom-IT VODAP416
VODA-Swisscom-WWE VODAP015
VODA-TR VODAPM27
VODA-UK VODAP001      *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The CID change  option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of  repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.*    _In order to activate SmartZ Pro, contact your nearest reseller for prices._  *Important:* Regular free updates will be release now for SmartZ PRO, the old SmartZ module is going to be discontinued.    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], click in "Download Center" button...* then download the Update SMART_PROZ_v1.1.3.rar from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required* 
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SmartZ PRO activation {link}
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SmartZ PRO Activation {link}
----------------------------------- *We have 2 new Reseller for Venezuela:*
----------------------------------------- *McboUnlock (VENEZUELA)*
Contact Name: Maikel Ballestero
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: DjBrothers
Skype: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4146114318   +58-2616159922
Phone: +58-4122384682
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------ *GSM Unlock Venezuela*
Contact Name: Jose Daniel Aviles
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4143003313
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
IMEI Source®
Country: Bangladesh, China, Hong Kong. 
Contact Name: Foysal Mahmud
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Tel: +8801712688009
Sonork: 100.1602000
Skype: imeisource
WhatsApp: +8801712688009
Spoken languages: languages: English, Bengali, Hindi
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
Americantel  *worldwide*
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +50588546832
ICQ: 587167421
Skype: americantel1
Sonork: 100.1584266
Twitter: @baseunlock
-----------------------------------    
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]-> 10 FREE Credits
2- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*   Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ PRO Module* and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO 1.1.3*  *HTC One M8 Karma Edition* 
Repairing Extra features...
Detecting Phone...
Reading Phone Info... 
Manufacturer:	HTC
Model:		831C
Android OS:	5.0.2
Product Name:	sprint_wwe
Project Name:	M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR:446215
Baseband:	1.09.20.0209
Firmware CID:	11111111
SerialNo:		FA43MSF01419
Secure Status:	S-ON
Root Status:	OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI: 		990004990182473
------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Creating Secure Data Backup...
Downloading Data...
Restarting Phone...
->Please don´t disconnect phone.
Reading Phone Info...
Reading Phone Info... 
Manufacturer:	HTC
Model:		831C
Android OS:	5.0.2
Product Name:	sprint_wwe
Project Name:	M8_WHL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR:446215
Baseband:	1.09.20.0209
Firmware CID:	11111111
SerialNo:		FA43MSF01419
Secure Status:	S-ON
Root Status:	OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI: 		9900049901824xx
------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Phone Info...
Initialized with Status 1
New CID:SPCS_001
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.     *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------

